# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  القول على الله بغير علم.. خطورته وأسبابه

## أبو الحارث السلفي

أصل ضلال العالم ومنشؤه إنما هو من القول على الله بغير علم . قال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في مسائل الجاهلية: (قاعدة الضلال: القول على الله بلا علم) ا.هـ وقد يكون القول على الله بلا علم من الشرك كما قال تعالى {أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاء شَرَعُوا لَهُم مِّنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَن بِهِ اللَّهُ}، وقال جل وعلا: {قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَن تُشْرِكُواْ بِاللّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَن تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ(33)} سورة الأعراف.

وللقول على الله بغير علم أسباب كثيرة، من أبينها وأوضحها وأخطرها أمران:

الأول: الجهل.

الثاني: الخصومات في الدين.

السبب الأول: الجهل.

لقد نفرت الشريعة من الجهل في الدين، وحضت على العلم وطلبه، وبينت الفرق بين الفريقين فقال الله تعالى: {قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُوْلُوا الْأَلْبَابِ}(9) سورة الزمر، وقد فرق رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بين العالم والجاهل، وجعل فضل العالم على العابد كفضله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على أدنى رجل من أمته، وكفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب. وما ذاك إلا لخطورة آثار الجهل في الدين وما ينتج عنه من عبادة الله بغير ما شرع، وإنشاء البدع والمحدثات.

والقائل على الله بلا علم لا يعدو حاله أمرين: الجهل، أو الهوى والابتداع.

أما الجاهل فقد يكون جهله عامَّا، وقد يكون جزئياً منحصرا في مسألته التي قال فيها بغير علم، فإنه إذا كان مريدا للحق ولكن حبه للخير وإخلاصه لله دفعاه للقول على الله بلا علم، فإنه غالبا إذا نصح، وأخبر بأن ما قاله مخالف للشريعة، فإنه سرعان ما يرجع للحق وينيب إلى الله، أما صاحب الهوى، فإنه لا تعييه كثرة السبل، ولا يردعه الخوف من الله، ولكن تسيره الأهواء كورق الشجر حيث مال الهوى والشهوة مال معه وانقاد.

وإنك لتعجب لجهل بعض الناس، تجده جاهلا معرضا عن العلم وأهله، منقادا لكل ناشئ ومحدث من القول، متتبعا للرخص الباطلة والزلات التي لا يتابع فيها أصحابها، فاقدا لأداة التمييز بين الأدلة المتعارضة، ومع ذلك تجده متفيهقا، متعالما، كالورم الخبيث، تراه تحسبه صحة، فإذا ما تفحصت الأمر وجدته سما زعافا، وقيحا منتناًً.

وهذا هو ما يسمه أهل العلم بـ:(الجاهل المركب). والبلاء كل البلاء يأتي من هؤلاء.

وهؤلاء غالبا، لا تنفع معهم الموعظة، إنما ينفع معهم قهر السلطان، لأنهم كثيرا ما يُغلِّبون الهوى والرأي على الدليل والحق. وسرعان ما تجد المحدثات في الدين، والأقوال الضالة تخرج من جيوبهم، ومن تحت أقدامهم. وهذا هو الجاهل الذي لا يدري أنه جاهل.

وآخرون جهلة مقرون بجهلهم، ولكن قد عرفوا قدر أنفسهم، فلم يتحملوا ما لا يطيقون حمله، وإن زل أحدهم رجع عن قوله بعد علمه بخطئه، وهذا هو ما يسميه أهل العلم بالجاهل البسيط وهو الجاهل الذي يدري أنه جاهل، وهذا سرعان ما تتقدم به المعرفة والعلم ويرتفع عن جهله شيئا فشيئا ما دامت هذه حاله، حتى يصل إلى ما هو خير مما هو عليه؛ ذلك لأن من عود نفسه اتباع الحق متى علمه فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يهديه للحق، ويزيده هدى وعلما. ومن عمل بما علم أورثه الله علم ما لم يعلم، ولقد أحسن من انتهى إلى ما سمع.

فالجهل في الدين خطره عظيم، لأنه أصل في القول على الله بلا علم، ولقد قال العلامة ابن جبرين -حفظه الله- في رسالة له بعنوان: (الجهل وآثاره السيئة ص: 9): (الجهل ينقسم إلى قسمين: الأول جهل بالله وبعبادته، والثاني جهل بالشريعة وبالحقوق التي على الإنسان لربه سواء مما أمر بفعله أو أمر بتركه . والواجب أن يزيل هذا الجهلة) ا.هـ

وقال -حفظه الله- محذّرا من الجهل بالعقيدة (ص10): (لا يجوز للعبد أن يبقى على هذا الجهل الذي هو الجهل بالعقيدة) ا.هـ.

وقال -حفظه الله- مبينا آثار الجهل بالدين (ص11): (كثير من الناس أعرضوا عن التعلم الذي هو تعلمهم الشرائع فوقعوا في بدع ومنكرات، أو تعلموا ضد ما أمروا به فوقعت منهم تلك البدع والخرافات) ا.هـ.

إنه من الخطورة بمكان على المسلم أن يصدّر نفسه للقول في دين الله بما لا يعلم، أو متتبعا للرخص الباطلة، أو مجادلاً في دين الله تعالى بغير حجة ولا برهان، ومن هذا الباب نشأت الفرق الضالة، ومن أسهل الأمور أن يقول الإنسان الكلمة، ومن أصعبها الرجوع عنها، وليت المسألة تقف عند قولها ثم الرجوع عنها، ولكن ما يدري القائل في دين الله بلا علم أن يأخذ بقوله جاهل أو صاحب هوى، فيطير قوله في الآفاق، وعند هذا يكون هذا القائل على الله بلا علم ارتكب محاذير عدّة منها:

1- أنه سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة.

2- أنه شرع في الدين ما لم يأذن به الله.

3- أنه معول هدم للشريعة ومفتاح شر.

4- إنه يُخشى عليه من الدخول في الوعيد المترتب على الكاذب على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كما في الحديث: (من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار).

ولقد سألت شيخنا العلامة عبد المحسن العباد -حفظه الله-، عن هذا الحديث، وهل يدخل في ذلك من قال على الله بغير علم، أو أنشأ في الدين قواعد وأصولا من عنده بلا مستند ودليل شرعي ؟، فقال: (نعم يخشى عليه من ذلك، لا سيما إذا كان صاحب هوى فإنه أحرى بأن يكون متعمدا) ا.هـ.

السبب الثاني: الخصومات والجدال في الدين:

والخصومات في الدين وكثرة الجدال بغير مصلحة شرعية باب شر على مريد الحق، لاسيما إذا كان جاهلا، قليل البضاعة من العلم الشرعي. فقد ثبت عن بعض السلف رحمهم الله قول: (من عرض نفسه للخصومات أكثر التنقل) ا.هـ.

وهذا بين واضح. فمن أعظم أبواب القول على الله بلا علم الخصومات والجدال في الدين. فمن دخل فيها وليس معه علم شرعي كاف، أو كان جاهلا، فإنه سرعان ما يتنقل من قول إلى قول، وسينشئ أقوالا لا دليل عليها، أو سيتتبع أقوالا مهجورة وشذوذات في بطون الكتب مطمورة، وذلك كله ليغلب خصم.

ولهذا فإن الواجب على مريد الحق الكف عن الخصومات والجدال في الدين مالم يكن معه حجة ودليل صالح للاستدلال، وليدع ما لم يعلم لمن يعلم وليتق الله أن يَضل أو يُضل.

قال العلامة صالح الفوزان -حفظه الله- في تعليقه على نونية ابن القيم المسمى: (التعليق المختصر على القصيدة النونية 1-76): (إذا تسلحت بالكتاب والسنة والعلم النافع فاطلب المبارزة من المخالفين، أما قبل أن تتسلح فلا تدخل في المناظرة، فالإنسان يتعلم قبل أن يدخل في ميدان المناقشة والرد والمجادلة) ا.هـ.

وقال -حفظه الله- (ص 79): (تعرَ من الجهل بتعلم العلم، لأن الجهل داء قاتل، والجاهل لا يُصلح) ا.هـ وقال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله- في مسائل الجاهلية: (المسألة التاسعة عشر بعد المائة: مخاصمتهم فيما ليس لهم به علم) قال العلامة صالح الفوزان تعليقاً على هذه المسألة في كتاب: (شرح مسائل الجاهلية: ص 293): (الواجب أن الإنسان لا يجادل إلا بعلم، أما ما لا يعلمه فإنه يسكت عنه) ا.هـ.

وخلاصة القول:

إن الجهل والخصومات في الدين هما بريد الابتداع، وأصل الضلال، ومنشأ القول على الله بلا علم.

والحمد لله رب العالمين.

صالح بن محمد السويح

كاتب عدل ـ محافظة عنيزة

http://www.alradnet.com/TopHour/article.php?id_Hour=828

----------

